# 100w CFL Sale



## jcollazo (Apr 2, 2008)

I just came back from Walgreens with a 4 bulb box of 100w daylight (5800k) CFLs for...... $9.99! Regular price is $26.98. The sale goes on through 4/5.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 2, 2008)

A 100w CFL?????????????[:0]  That would be about 400w in an incandescent bulb.  Do you mean "100w equivalent?"  That would be, IIRC, a 26w bulb.  Maybe the Walgreens ad writer doesn't know the difference.


----------



## jcollazo (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, I should have clarified that it is a "100w equivalent".[V]  These actually use 23w of juice. I just tried them on the light tent and the resulting pictures didn't need color correction. I'll be picking up another box before the sale ends.


----------



## killer-beez (Apr 10, 2008)

I have been having problems with a light blue color using these lights.  I have a light tent with the bulbs mentioned above.  I can turn the heck out of a piece of wood but I canâ€™t take a stinking picture.  Frustrated!!!


----------



## gerryr (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by killer-beez_
> 
> I have been having problems with a light blue color using these lights.  I have a light tent with the bulbs mentioned above.  I can turn the heck out of a piece of wood but I canâ€™t take a stinking picture.  Frustrated!!!



How do you have the white balance on your camera set?


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Apr 10, 2008)

> I just came back from Walgreens with a 4 bulb box of 100w daylight (5800k) CFLs...



I can see it now... Joe screws in the light and turns it on....

Joe: OH MY GOD!!!!  MY EYES!!! I CAN'T SEE!!!!!!


----------



## jcollazo (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad I was laying down when I read this or I would have hurt myself in the fall.


----------

